# K-9 Var makes last arrest, retires



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

The Associated Press
SPOKANE, Wash. -- 

Var the police dog has added one more brave arrest to his record - his last one.

Spokane police officers say the dog was on his last night of patrol before retirement when he cornered a teenager sought for investigation of murder.

A tip led officers to surround a house Sunday night, and in the ensuing search Officer Dan Lesser and Var found the 19-year-old suspect hiding in the basement.

Three other teens were being sought in connection with the stabbing death of 22-year-old Shannon Cochran.

It was Var's last night on duty after 8 years in service. The dog retired Monday because of medical problems and his replacement, a German Shepherd from Germany named Cisco, was flown in the same day.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

What a way to retire, doing what you do best, one last time. I hope that dog enjoys a long, comfortable retirement. 

DFrost


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

wow 8 years, thats pretty cool


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Great job, Var, that's the way to go out! When a police dog retires, does he get a gold collar instead of a watch


----------

